# totaled SER (pics)



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

just follow the link. its prety self explanatory... someone merged into me...

Totaled SER... - Page 2 - Nissanclub.com Nissan Enthusiast Forums


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

holy crap!


----------

